# 15 DEC :: EXTRA CLASSIC :: upstairs @ Market House :: Dancehall / Reggae



## sachdog67 (Dec 11, 2012)

Dancehall/Boogie/Soul/
Reggae

*Extra Classic* felt the need to squeeze in another party before the year was out. So they're back in Brixton and ready to let off the Dancehall vibes!

Bassline bossmen *Disorda, Sash Kuttah and Cool Hand Luke* will be dropping tunes from back then to beyond the curve. Alongside the versatilian *Seanie T* on the microphone!

Free Entry / Free Entry / Free Entry / Free Entry / Free Entry


This will happen *upstairs @ Market House* on Coldharbour lane in Brixton. Powered by a Funktion 1 soundsystem.

Event page:
http://www.facebook.com/events/453984187971740/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------

